# USC event April 3



## steelyd (Mar 16, 2009)

So who all will be attending this event on the 3rd? I'd like to go, but if its just for the day I'm trying to plan my trip on the cheap - maybe avoid renting a car if possible. But then I'm not sure where to crash for the night. What are you guys doing? 

I just did a tour there last week and was able to get to and from campus by taking the shuttle that goes to Los Angeles Union Station. Thinking of flying in that morning, taking a bus to union station and then heading straight to the event. I'll probably skip the screening of Forrest Gump (not a fan). But then I'm not sure where to go...I may still need a car to get to a hotel room. Are you guys doing the car/hotel thing? Are there cheap places anyone recommends?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll be there repping the Writing Division to you new students.

If you can...and I'd hurry on this due to First Look...there's a Vagabond Inn on Figueroa, as well as a Radisson.  I've shot in the Vagabond, it's nice, relatively cheap (85-90/nt) and it's in walking distance.  It's right by the Zemeckis building.

You can get away without having a car that way.

As for the screening, I'm not a big Raiders of the Lost Ark fan, but I went to the kickoff screening last year.  It was fun...everyone was really amped up for the new print, and it was a packed house, full of good energy!

Hope to see lots of you there!


----------



## steelyd (Mar 16, 2009)

That hotel sounds perfect, thanks Jayimess!

Okay, maybe I'll do the Gump screening. Really I just can't stand Tom Hanks...and he's going be there!


----------



## steelyd (Mar 16, 2009)

Dang it is cheap. One more question comes to mind...this Vagabond inn, is it cool to walk to at night? Should I wear my bullet proof vest?


----------



## Sonia (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm flying in the afternoon of the 2nd, leaving the morning of the 4th.

I'm staying at the Vagabond Inn. If you make your reservation online, you might get a cheaper rate. Also, my mom told me that they offer a 10% discount to AAA members. I wanted to stay just one night, but the way flights worked out, I'm staying two. I'm excited for the screening, although I wish I could stay for some of the student films, too.

I checked for SCA tours on Thursday afternoon or Saturday morning, but the closest was Wednesday morning. So I'm going to explore campus on my own.

Anyone want to meet up on Thursday or on Friday before the event? This is going to be cool.

Dan””I'd be happy to be your walking buddy back to the Vagabond after the screening. (Or to have you be my walking buddy, I guess. I'm more intimidated than intimidating.)


----------



## hman13 (Mar 16, 2009)

I am flying out tuesday morning and leaving sat afternoon....looks like ill be there a while.  I have never visited the campus, so I am going to look at apartments, meet with a financial aid officer, walk around, do the whole thing.  Im staying at the Radisson.  I wouldnt mind going out every night that i am there also.  I plan on going to all of the events on friday.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey, y'all, make sure you check the Radisson, too.  If you look at the bottom of your invitation (they literally just sent it to those of us "continuing students" slated to appear, lol), it says you can get discounted rates, with specific instructions.  If that's cheaper than the Vagabond, go for it!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 16, 2009)

The reduced rate at the Radisson ended up being more expensive than the Vagabond. The Radisson is a hotel and the Vagabond is a motel, so there might be a difference in quality, but for this trip I'm being more cheap than picky. Thanks for the tip, though.


----------



## steelyd (Mar 16, 2009)

word, i just booked my stuffs. flying in april 3, heading straight to the lunchy, and leaving saturday evening so i can catch some of the shorts as well. 

i called the radisson and asked for the USC special but its 140 something dollars--no thanks, vagabond was only 90 with tax (thanks again, jay!). and sonia has my back on the way home, so i'm all set  seriously, this sounds like a good time.

...now where will we be drinking friday night?


----------



## ilikealliteration (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll be attending as well, staying with a friend of mine in Silverlake. I might be renting a car, I'm not sure yet. But I'm flying in the 3rd and staying through Sunday evening. I'm excited to meet everyone, and it'll be pretty amazing when everything starts to feel more real...


----------



## MoeFab (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll also be attending but not sure where I am staying yet. My mom and I stayed at the Vagabond last week when I looked at the school and it was ok. A little scary and not the cleanest but it was cool for one night. They do have a good continental breakfast though, better than just a muffin and coffee.


----------



## KayS (Mar 16, 2009)

Ahhh...I don't think I can go because I've already spent oodles of money traveling this month. Am I going to regret not getting to go?  I am jealous and want to meet you folks so I'll know your faces come fall!

Tell me tell me will I regret it?


----------



## Astantax (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll be there as well!  I'm probably going to stay at the radisson.  Hope to see you all there!

Should we wear name badges with our Studentfilms.com user names?  Haha...just kidding.  Kind of.  No, really.

- Brian


----------



## Sonia (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't think we'll use up all of our excitement that weekend, Kay. We'll probably have a lot left over for orientation week.


----------



## ilikealliteration (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry, Kay. From what I hear, First Look is the apex of the program. We're all going to be worn out for the next two years after all the fun we're going to have!


----------



## MediaDuv (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll be there. I have a film I worked on in the Reel Women 09 Festival on April 1st (and I'll be staying in LA till the 4/3 event). If anyone wants to check out the festival - here is the link.
https://reelwomen2009.withouta...nt_item.php?id=23118

Regardless, I look forward to meeting all of you and some of our new faculty.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 17, 2009)

I responded to this in the Fall 2009 thread re: nametags.

I'll probably be easy to find since I'm a volunteer at the event, PM me and I'll tell you how...but unless you all want to check in with me and linger nearby so I can introduce you to each other, I suggest you come up with some garment or sign or something...a single hoop earring in the left ear, perhaps.


----------



## gundyfilms (Mar 19, 2009)

How are people planning to get to their respective hotels from the airport?  I noticed on the Radisson website that they don't offer an airport shuttle...Are people going to take a taxi?  Hmmm...

EDIT: I'm booked for the Vegabond.

So if you want to add a third to your walking group, you can most likely count me in.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 19, 2009)

HERE are a couple shuttle services, they told us about them at orientation.  You won't get the discount, but at least you know they go to campus.


----------



## redic (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll be there April 3rd! Woot! I'm gonna love meeting everybody! and the iconic Jayimess. yea...hmmm...so...if you think you recognize me just yell out "you dirty slut!" ...or...just introduce yourself...if I don't first!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the shuttle info, J. I just reserved my spot on a Prime Time shuttle from the Vagabond to the airport””only $13.50!

3's company, Gundy.


----------



## QueenNicNac (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll be going to the April 3rd event as well. I am staying with family in LA though. Does anyone know what the parking rates are for a daily (or hourly) pass at USC?


----------



## KayS (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey! So turns out I can go to the event after all. I decided I would probably regret not going, so I booked my travel. This forum is freaking awesome. Booked my ticket, hotel (Vagabond), and shuttle service (prime time) all from information on this forum in less than an hour. 

Sonia, are you only taking the shuttle from the vagabond to the airport, or are you taking it from the airport to the vagabond, too?

I'm arriving April 2nd and leaving April 4th, and I can't wait to meet you guys!!!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm so glad you're coming, Kay!

I reserved a shuttle at a certain time to take me from the Vagabond to the airport, since I knew I could be ready at that time.

I'm planning to call a shuttle from the airport when my plane gets in””I guess there's a place where lots of people do that, and the shuttle arrives pretty quickly.

If you or anyone else who's around the day before the event wants to meet up and explore campus, let me know. My plane gets in at 2 PM on the 2nd.


----------



## bobfilm (Mar 22, 2009)

I am new to this site. What is the April 3rd USC event?


----------



## KayS (Mar 22, 2009)

oh snap. Maybe that was the smarter way to do it...I might cancel my first shuttle spot and do that.

Yeah! I'm definitely down to meet up and explore. I have a pesky habit of getting lost when I'm by myself.  One of these days I will have to spring for one of those nifty little gadget phones all the kids have these days with the GPS for when I step out the door. I have a Tom Tom in my car, but I need one for my damn feet.

SteelyD, Gundy, Sonia...is four company?  I'd like to join your Vagabond crew.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 22, 2009)

It's an event for admitted students to find out more about the program and meet faculty & current students.

Kay, that sounds grrreat.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 22, 2009)

Parking on campus is $8/day, at the Shrine is $7.  Plus street parking, a lot of it ISN'T metered if you can get it.


----------



## timkido (Mar 22, 2009)

hey! I think i'm going to attend if the airplane ticket is reasonable!

Should we plan on wearing a certain color or something?


----------



## KayS (Mar 22, 2009)

Haha...Wouldn't it would be hilarious if half the luncheon students showed up wearing red? 

What if we each had something unique to identify us? I have a tacky ring that I love, and it looks like a film strip wrapped around my index finger. I wore it for good luck through this waiting period 

It would also be kind of a fun game to figure out who everyone is based on some small clue......OR we could end up really creeping people out by staring at them in search of that one single hoop earring lol.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 22, 2009)

Everyone wear cerulean rubber bracelets!

Sweatbands!

And the clue game is amazing, I dare y'all to do it.  I'll still tell you who I am, of course, and be easy to find!


----------



## redic (Mar 22, 2009)

Would you go with the red white and blue sweatbands or solid color?...wristband or headband?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 22, 2009)

Trojan colors, and I think any band will do, lol.


----------



## timkido (Mar 22, 2009)

um can we do wristband like on the left hand? 

i don't think it's a good idea to meet the faculty/other people for this first time in a headband.

...but that might just be me.


----------



## Astantax (Mar 22, 2009)

I vote for Kay's idea: we should all pick something unique, and post clues...it'll make it so much more fun!  Of course, we'd have to walk around with a little scavenger-hunt-like checklist (or at least, I know I will), which in and of itself would give it away, hehe...

Btw, am I the only one staying at the Radisson?  I won't be able to join the Thursday afternoon self-tour crew, because I have to WORRRK thursday (lame excuse, I know)...


----------



## timkido (Mar 23, 2009)

astantax, I might be staying there too.

what are the rates including the discounts?


----------



## Sonia (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm afraid you'll all recognize me from the picture on my avatar anyway. But I love clues.


----------



## hman13 (Mar 23, 2009)

I am staying at the Radisson.  I called and asked for the usc discount and they quoted me for $140 a night; not an outstanding discount.  However, i went to hotels-guide.us and got 3 nights for $100 a night and a 4th night for 85, (yeah, im staying 4 nights). So overall,  I didnt think that was that bad.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 23, 2009)

Hmm, that's weird. I think it's for graduate students, definitely screenwriting and production. Any other Stark people hear about it?


----------



## solojones (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm still deciding whether to go to this or not. I RSVPd and I would like to go, but there are a few problems. For one thing, if I get into Chapman before then I don't see myself not just saying yes to that right away. For another, I actually have a taping for a DVD for my school that weekend and since I don't really have a job and I'm getting paid for that, I don't know if I can get away


----------



## ilikealliteration (Mar 23, 2009)

solojones, just out of curiosity, what program are you going for? And why would you say yes to Chapman so quickly?


----------



## Sonia (Mar 23, 2009)

LWarrenT, maybe you should post in the  Producers thread and ask if anyone's heard about the event. It'd be sad if we didn't get to meet any of you next week.


----------



## Astantax (Mar 23, 2009)

Hman13 - Thanks for that website!  I just canceled my reservation with radisson, and used hotel-guides.us to get the same room for 82 greenbacks a night...not too shabby!

Listen to me, I sound like a commercial.

Yeah, solojones, I'm curious to hear your reasoning, mostly because I myself am in the same situation...out of all the other schools I applied to, Chapman is most likely to grant acceptance (not saying it's very likely, but the most likely...if that makes sense) based on what I've read and understood.  I called them a couple of times, to explain the situation: I've been accepted to USC, and their acceptance/rejection letter is supposed to come literally the week of USC's deposit deadline, and can you please at least give me some idea as to where I stand, yadda yadda...nothing.  I was not able to inveigle any information regarding my status.

Their loss!


----------



## ollyrs (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey guys,
Wish I could be with you on this day, but I'll be stuck in gloomy UK and have to wait till August to meet you all.
I'll be in the MFA Production program, and wonder if any other international folks got in too? Can't wait, it's gonna be an incredible few years,
cheers,
Olly


----------



## lex112884 (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone want to exchange AIM or Twitter or FB names to get in touch?
I'm working on getting a room at the Vagabond too, probably flying in in the morning of the 3rd, staying til Monday Morning.

Let me know! 
my AIM is ShaniaTwain28
Twitter is lex112884
and Alexis Morrell on facebook!
Hope to hear from someone! 

PS 
Thanks for the Vagabond Inn suggestion!!!


----------



## Astantax (Mar 23, 2009)

AIM = Astantax (surprise!)

Facebook = Brian Bibbo


----------



## solojones (Mar 24, 2009)

Well I applied to Chapman for the directing program. And if I get in, I'll get to do more actual directing of films than I will be able to if I get into USC's general production program. So that would be an advantage. Plus, I'm just wait-listed for USC for the fall and I'm not sure how much I want to/am able to wait until the Spring (I can't find a full-time job in my town for the life of me).

But honestly, I just like Chapman better. I can't explain it. Obviously Chapman has great facilities, but I've also just got a much more positive vibe off its students and professors than I ever have from USC. My brother goes to Chapman and he loves it.


----------



## MoeFab (Mar 24, 2009)

Is it April 3rd yet??


----------



## Astantax (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info, solo, those are excellent points.  I guess the reasons I'm leaning towards USC are:

1. It's in the middle of LA, and not tucked away down south.  I'm from a comparable area in the northeast:  A small town in NJ, only a 30-45 minute drive from NYC or Philly, but yet so far away.  I want to experience something new.

2. USC actually got back to me in my lifetime.

Kidding!  Kind of.  Seriously, though.

MoeFab: a watched pot never boils (I know, I'm dying for it to be the 3rd as well...actually more like the 2nd, since that's when my plane leaves)


----------



## KayS (Mar 26, 2009)

I really am tapping my fingers waiting for April 2nd (when I fly out) to come. I'm bringing my checkbook and form with me so I can maybe put the deposit in someone's hands--if all goes well at the event, which I expect it will! I really want to feel like USC is a fit because it's what I dreamed about... AHHH excited!!


----------



## timkido (Mar 26, 2009)

stupid!!!! i bought my ticket late, it end up being 500 dollars....bleh. 

arriving at 8pm in LA on Thursday 
and leaving 4 pm on Saturday. 

Hope to see everyone in on 3rd! 

are we doing the clue thing? What are people's clues? 

Mine is: tourist these two things, i will probably have it too. 

(meaning look for the person who looks like a straight up tourist.)


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 26, 2009)

> Originally posted by KayS:
> I really am tapping my fingers waiting for April 2nd (when I fly out) to come. I'm bringing my checkbook and form with me so I can maybe put the deposit in someone's hands--if all goes well at the event, which I expect it will! I really want to feel like USC is a fit because it's what I dreamed about... AHHH
> excited!!



This made me smile!

I hope you like it...but lordy, I also hope that they don't have people set up there to collect checks from people, that seems sleazy Home and Garden Expo style to me  because for some reason that's the visual that came to mind, a table with a plastic tablecloth that says PAY HERE! SAVE A STAMP!!

...I can't be certain, but I'm pretty sure there's no high pressure sales staff scheduled, thus, my visual mind strikes out again.

Sorry.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 26, 2009)

A week to go! Eeeeeeeee.

If anyone wants to hang out with me & KayS on the 2nd, PM me for my phone number.

I think I'm going to wink (unskillfully) at every admitted student I encounter at the event. Now that I've posted that here, I've got pretty good wink-back odds, right?


----------



## KayS (Mar 26, 2009)

I physically can't wink. Everyone who sees me try thinks I'm having a seizure and/or laughs at me. What does that say about them that they laugh when I might be having a seizure? Perhaps I need new friends. 

Regardless, you'll get a kick out of seeing me try to wink back at you.


----------



## redic (Mar 26, 2009)

They have a medication for that now. I think you have "restless wink syndrome". 

Is anyone going to First Look? Or is everyone ditching that and going to the after-the-party after-party at the Vagabond, room?.... mmm..... what was your room number again Sonia? 

less than 7 days from now I will be driving to LA!!!!! weeee! 

I don't think I'll have time to meet up on April 2nd Sonia but I'll PM you my 411.


----------



## faroukh (Mar 26, 2009)

hello all-
long-time visitor, first-time post here. i will also be attending april 3rd event + first-look. was hoping to make some friends beforehand.  also staying at vagabond (at least the first night). im a young indian male who cant quite seem to rid himself of a five o' clock shadow... please say hello! hope to meet some people, peace!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm going to Forrest Gump on the 3rd, and am up for anything else that night, but I fly home the next morning, so I won't be able to stay for the student work. Pretty sad. But I'm more excited to meet all of you lovely people.

Faroukh, I'm also Indian (well, parents are), but my 5 o'clock shadow is not so pesky.


----------



## KayS (Mar 27, 2009)

weiiiirddd...I'm Indian, too!


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 27, 2009)

heyyyyy, I'm half indian! 


wait.. what am I doing in this thread


*runs off to wait anxiously in AFI thread*


----------



## faroukh (Mar 27, 2009)

oooh the plot thickens.... what does USC see in all this brown?


----------



## The Sixth Sense (Mar 27, 2009)

Folks (Faroukh, Sonia, KayS, 0.5*tabbycat),
Add another Indian to the mix. Hello everybody. I just joined this site yesterday (got to know about it from a friend). I will be there for the April 3rd event too. Hope to see you guys there.

And I have been wading through a bunch of posts in the past one day.....congrats to everybody for USC.

KayS: Holy Cow.....what are you made of? Congrats on the huge number of admits you have garnered. Is USC your final pick?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 27, 2009)

This thread is dancing with the quota thread, methinks.

*happy diversity dance*


----------



## The Sixth Sense (Mar 27, 2009)

Jayimess,
Howdy. I have not done complete justice to your posts yet (it has just been a day for me on this site) but please imagine me bowing to you, which would be me paying my obeisance to you

Thanks for all the detailed posts.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh my god, no bowing.  Stand up and never do that again!  I'm just an internet junkie who goes to film school.  

We're all Trojans now!

(yeah, that was corny, eh??)


----------



## The Sixth Sense (Mar 27, 2009)

Jayimess,
Now that I am back on my feet (from my knees), what's the protocol to find you at the event? Thx


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL.  Actually I didn't apply to usc, I just lurk in the usc threads.  though, maybe I should have applied


----------



## The Sixth Sense (Mar 27, 2009)

> Originally posted by Sonia:
> A week to go! Eeeeeeeee.
> 
> If anyone wants to hang out with me & KayS on the 2nd, PM me for my phone number.



Sonia,
I am flying into LA at 9:30 PM on the 2nd and I am down for anything after 10:30 PM. It would be awesome meeting up with you and KayS if you gals (and guys, if any have responded) are okay with the time. Let me know and I will PM you for more details.

What time is Forrest Gump the next day? Hope not too early in the morning, need to check the pink sheet.


----------



## hman13 (Mar 27, 2009)

Im gonna be at USC all week, getting there March 31.  I willbe walking around and going to Hollywood to look at apartments on one of the days before Friday.  Im also gonna be going out every night in one way or the other.  PM for my contact info if u are in town during the week or want to meet up at any time.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 28, 2009)

Sixth Sense””
Forrest Gump isn't until 6 PM on the 3rd. The first event of the day, the luncheon, is at noon.

I'm overthinking this, but what are you guys wearing to the event? It says "casual attire" on the invitation, but I don't want to over- or under-dress.

It's 35Â° in Minneapolis today... bring on the CA spring (or endless summer).


----------



## The Sixth Sense (Mar 28, 2009)

Mesa thinks "red & black checked" shirt tucked into a pair of jeans, a huge belt buckle, boots and a beard.

Look like George Lucas, I will.

Oh God that was so bad. Forgive me

Seriously I have no idea what I am gonna wear. You have set me thinking now.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm going to wear a Steadicam and bright blue galoshes.  


Casual, y'all.  It's film school, and it's LA.  This ain't no country club, ain't no disco, etc. 

Wisdom of Sheryl Crow aside, were it me, I would dress like you're going to a barbecue at your significant other's parents' house, and you're meeting their parents for the first time.

Casual but nice.  Maybe iron stuff?

First Look is completely casual, don't sweat the iron if, like me, you never remembered to get one when you got to LA.  It's like going to a bunch of short film programs with free food in between...I'm pretty sure I just rolled out of bed for the Saturday screenings last year.

It should be in the mid to high 70s during the day, mid fifties at night.  I suggest layers, the Norris theatre is notoriously freezing for events.  One girl I know brings socks. 

I imagine you'll be getting some amount of USC stuff, be it documents, viewbooks, or maybe even schwag, so a messenger bag might be worth bringing: 

Friday's shaping up to be a 9+ hour day with the "Gump" screening and Q & A.  If they give you a bunch of papers, it could get annoying in the theatre, and you could easily lose something.  

Also, the First Look filmmakers put out DVDs after each shorts program, so if you find one you particularly enjoy and want to share with the hometown, or one that sounds good but you'll be unable to attend, you might find yourself with a collection of DVDs, etc...

Or you may go buy a ton of USC crap at the bookstore because you want to rep your Trojan pride, who knows?

Point is, rambling as it is, you might wanna bring a bag.


----------



## KayS (Mar 29, 2009)

My fellow longhorn friends have made me promise to wear as much burnt orange UT gear as possible to my classes.

...nobody at USC is going to like me, are they.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 29, 2009)

You know we're riding on the freeway
Of love
In a pink cadillac...


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't usually duplicate posts, but here goes anyway:

Hey,people:

We lost a Trojan today very close to campus.

You can never be too careful...especially those of you planning on living it up when in town next weekend:  BE CAREFUL.

This can happen anywhere, but it happened near USC, so I feel the need to share it with you and mom-warn you.

Hit and Run newsstory


Also, KayS...we graduate film nerds who get into sports rivalries seem to be few.  Few, if anyone, at SCA will begrudge you your Longhorn loyalty.

I cannot and will not speak for undergraduates of any major.


----------



## gundyfilms (Mar 31, 2009)

My clue:







I'll be getting into LAX around 7:15PM on Thursday, so I imagine I'll be to the hotel around 7:45-8:00.

Facebook me: Tyler Gunderson
http://www.tylergunderson.com

P.S. I like to snowboard


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 31, 2009)

nice kitchen.


----------



## KayS (Apr 1, 2009)

I have to go to sleep right after I watch LOST tonight so I can catch my early flight tomorrow. Any chance tonight's episode will be a snoozefest? 

...ha. Right. *She zips up her Dharma suit and settles into the couch to down the minutes*


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 1, 2009)

OMG, guys, it's day after tomorrow, it got here fast! I'll be an easy target...I'll be with the writing people, and my name starts with a J!  I have huge curly hair!  I'm a bubbly ball of geekiness!


I can't wait to meet you guys!


----------



## KayS (Apr 1, 2009)

My clue:


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 1, 2009)

OMG, that looks so much better than I've been picturing it, I want one, can I be just like you, please?

I need your permission because I need to know where to get one.


----------



## KayS (Apr 1, 2009)

ooooh, Jayimess, I got it in Seoul, South Korea at a street vendor!

...Have a safe flight?


----------



## Sonia (Apr 1, 2009)

In case anyone else was confused about this ”” I just got a call from a man at USC who reiterated the event schedule and wanted to know if I had any questions about it. He seemed unsure about where we're supposed to check in, but I just confirmed via email that check-in is at the Zemeckis Center, not at the SCA.

I also asked the guy about the dress code, and he said, "Business casual. Not ripped jeans, but not a tuxedo." Fair enough.

Clue: Purple shoes. To match Gundy's sunglasses.

Oh and I look exactly like the person in my avatar.


----------



## KayS (Apr 1, 2009)

Ahhhh business casual is different than regular casual. rethinking wardrobe now. Why do I always have such a hard time dressing myself?

Also, I'm going to carry around a little nerdy note card with your clues.


----------



## Sonia (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm going to go ahead and say it's OK to wear dark jeans. I mean I'm going to go ahead and wear them.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 1, 2009)

I stand by my analogy of going to meet your significant other's parents for the first time at a BBQ in their backyard.

Make a good impression, look like you care, but like the man said, not a tux.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 1, 2009)

Did you guys get the email from Abby?

"Nice casual...jeans and a nice shirt...khakis and polo..."


----------



## MoeFab (Apr 1, 2009)

My clue is my crazy nails....


----------



## timkido (Apr 1, 2009)

hey let me know if anybody wants to meet up before noon! I'll be walking around and checking out the campus. PM ME! 

or

Email : Timothyjwen (a) gmail . com


----------



## Sonia (Apr 1, 2009)

I think my shoes might be pink, not purple. Fuchsia? TMI?


----------



## KayS (Apr 3, 2009)

heyyyyy

I'm in Sonia's room bumming her internet and we say hi!


----------



## gundyfilms (Apr 3, 2009)

HEY!! Room 206, hit me up!


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 3, 2009)

Have a great event today, y'all!!!   Enjoy yourself. Ask questions.  Listen closely.  And most importantly, meditate in the moment.  

You've earned it.


----------



## mimesinscene (Apr 3, 2009)

So, people who have gone to the first look OWE an in-depth description to those unable to attend the event. 

Feel free to include initial thoughts, your most emotional moment, hey, even six pictures that capture the mood and tell a story.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 3, 2009)

Or just answer this: did it make you more excited about going to USC or less excited/confident?  I work in Admissions and sometimes, even if these types of events are fun, they can be a bit polarizing for some people.  Some stray and decide not to go through with the program b/c it doesn't fit them and others are fired up and excited about it.  So what'd you all think?  KayS and the rest?  

We are pathetic, we know.  But indulge us. lol


----------



## redic (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Kylok (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh yeah, this thing was today! (Or yesterday, technically.)

I'm afraid I'm busy tomorrow (/today) and thus, couldn't possibly have attended. It has nothing to do with the fact that I was rejected, nor the fact that I didn't even apply to SCA.

Sorry USC, maybe next time! (*Trips down a manhole while attempting a suave exit.*)


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey, guys, wanted to say it was so nice meeting so many of you in person at last.  I thought the event was pretty cool...I know we screenwriters could've talked for far longer, but alas they told us it was time to guzzle free booze.

I'm also curious to hear what y'all thought...the consensus seemed to be positive, though.  I would've loved an event like this at schools my year...free stuff is good, and who doesn't like to be courted, right?

I'm sorry I told y'all to bring bags, I had no idea they would give out SCA backpacks as a souvenir!  I want one.  Also, I didn't mean to dart out after the screening, but I had to give one of my classmates a ride because he missed his bus to stay for the Tom and Bob show, so I'm terribly sorry I didn't bid any of you farewell!  I haven't got any of your contact info, so forgive me for this public apology!!

(btw, for those who did not attend but are reading this, the Tom and Bob show is a smartass reference to the insane panel after the Forrest Gump screening tonight, wherein Tom Hanks and Gary Sinise spoke almost exclusively in a Zemeckis imitation, and Tom Hanks was absolutely hilarious as he (and everyone) shared some great knowledge with us...I'm officially in love with the man, though I've always had a thing for him since Bosom Buddies.)


I have a feeling you guys raged in rooms or at a bar tonight, so hangovers may dominate your early Saturdays, but all the same, I'll be at First Look around 1 if anyone's going!


PS, redic, I think I was right next to the guy in the blue striped shirt in the walking to SCA photo, the guy behind him rendered me invisible, I guess.

Or else I was next to another guy in a blue buttondown!!


----------



## xavier039 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounded like a pretty cool event.  I wish I could have made it out there.   I am sure you all had enough fun to cover me.


----------



## Astantax (Apr 4, 2009)

It was an amazing weekend.  I'm typing this from my little room at the Radisson.  Some event nearby (maybe on campus?) is making sleep difficult...very loud hip hop.  Anyway, to answer a question I believe neville asked above...before the 2nd of April, I was maybe 90-95% sure that this was the "right" thing for me.  After the event, I am proud to say that I am 1000% sure, no matter WHAT chapman tells me, even if it's a free ride.  It was a wholly positive experience all around, 100 percent.  The privilege of a personal audience with Robert Zemeckis, Tom Hanks, Gary (Garrison?) Sinese, and Eric Roth was the icing on the proverbial cake.

It was super-awesome meeting so many of you.  I'm sorry if I missed anyone!  It was kinda overwhelming!  In the best possible way!

- Brian


----------



## KayS (Apr 5, 2009)

It was so cool meeting people from the forum! I felt kinda geeky but super excited to match a screen name with somebody. I always pictured you guys as white writing on a black background. It's weird...we all have faces and stuff. 

My mind was _almost_ made up on USC from my research on it, but I still wasn't 100% certain. After the event, same as Brian, 1000% sure. You know, I wonder how other people felt in the writing group because I know some people were interested in doing some production in addition to writing, while I was  _only_ interested in writing. The meeting confirmed that the program really is almost exclusively writing (with the exception of some production courses to familiarize you with the different positions on a set). Basically, it was exactly what I wanted to hear, but I can't imagine that everyone felt that way. I already got to try production in undergrad and found it too stressful and just not for me. 

It also helped that Pam Douglas screened a LOST clip during her mini-lecture. hehehe.

Jayimess, it was awesome to meet you!!!! ...And I still have your pen!    I will return it to you in the fall.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 5, 2009)

Even though I didn't even apply to USC, Pam Douglas makes me a little jealous.  Her book is excellent.

I suppose if I end up not getting in this year, I can use that as motivation to apply to more places (usc) next year.  Between that and the pen stealing opportunities, it looks like a win-win.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 5, 2009)

KayS, it was great meeting you as well.  I am glad the event had such a great effect on you all!

And if the pen doesn't make it to LA from Austin, I'll forgive you, as long as you use it to write something fabulous.


----------



## Sonia (Apr 6, 2009)

The event was great. They should definitely keep doing it.

I'm happy I finally got to hang out with some of you! Sorry if we were supposed to meet up and we didn't, or if I only met you for a few seconds, or if I was terribly awkward or glassy-eyed. It was all too much””in a good way. I was so exhausted at the end of each day that I just went to sleep.

The writing faculty and students were awesome, and obliterated any hesitation to send in that deposit. I'm so excited/scared to start classes.

J, you should know that we continued to call you Jayimess even after we learned your real name.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm glad you guys enjoyed the event...I had a great time myself!

That's funny you still call me Jayimess....


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 6, 2009)

PM me if we met for contact info, peeps.


----------



## solojones (Apr 6, 2009)

Even though I'm not going to USC in the fall, I do wish I'd been able to go to this. Sounds like it rocked. Unfortunately I couldn't go because I had a very large live filming job to do. Always nice to get paid to film things, but a cruel irony.

I am going to set up a tour of USC sometime soon just because. I'm going to Chapman in the fall, but in the off chance that I really don't like Chapman after a semester, I still have my USC Spring '10 admission as a possibility, so I'd like to check the school out. The last time I toured there was 4 years ago.


----------

